# HCG Debate - Should It Be Used In EVERY Cycle?



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2021)

*HCG Debate - Should It Be Used In EVERY Cycle?*

https://youtu.be/RlTTnQPGKpY


----------



## alanio (Feb 19, 2021)

This video confused me, 3 speakers, 10 different points of view.  So what is it, use HCG during, after, or wait until steroids are cleared from your system? lol


----------

